# Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn



## NR.9 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich fahre am Samstag morgen mit Freunden nach Fehmarn und bleiben bis Sonntag. 

Meine Überlegeung waren eine leichte Posenrute/Spinnrute für eventuelles angeln auf Meeräsche Hornhecht und eine 3,6m Karpfenrute zum Brandungsangeln. 

Ist das alles machbar ? Welche alternativköder wären denn beim Brandungsangeln angebracht - Wattwürmer bekomme ich nicht mit bzw. können nicht besorgt werden. Habe mal was von Garnelen oder Krabben aus dem Supermarkt gehört. 

Mal anders gefragt - was geht momentan überhaupt auf Fehmarn ? Mein Standpunkt wird die Süd-ost seite nähe Staberhof sein ... evtl. mal nen Trip nach Puttgarden - darf man dort auf der Mole fischen ? 

Danke für eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## binde (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Ich bin mir nicht Sicher, aber das angeln von der Mole ist normalerweise verboten...Wie es momentan vom Ufer aus ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber viel Hoffnung würde ich mir nicht machen, da das Wasser doch recht warm ist. Vielleicht geht was auf Aal, aber Hornhecht? Meeräsche könnte klappen, aber so einen richtig guten Platz ausser an den Molen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## NR.9 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Danke schonmal - den Spot für Meeräsche kenne ich noch, vor 3 Jahren konnte ich nen Einheimischen dabei beobachten wie er mit schlanker leichter Posenrute und Schokomuffin als Köder gut 5 Meeräschen um die 50-60cm zwischen den Steinen im Uferbereich fing ... in max 1std. !!! 

Kann jemand noch was zu alternativködern beim Brandungsangeln sagen - das Tauwurm nicht gut sein soll musste ich nun schon öfters lesen. Wie sieht es mit zb. konservierte Lauben (diese kleinen Köderfische im Glas) aus - und wie würden die Plattfische auf Rotaugenfilets reagieren ?


----------



## Fischfrea (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Nr9 Du bekommst doch Samstags gerade in Burg noch bequem Wattwürmer bei Fehmarn Tackle in der Mühlenstraße . Und Deine anderen Anregungen bzgl Lauben usw. denke wird Dir NICHTS bringen. Wie es mit dem Brandeln ist kann ich Dir nichts zu sagen, bin passionierter Bootsangler.
Petri
Fred


----------



## NR.9 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Das Problem wird sein die Wattis bis Abends frisch zuhalten. Ich reise ohne Kühlbox ! Und Brandung soll erst Abends gefischt werden... Tags über nur unterwegs.


----------



## Fischfrea (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sein die Wattis bis Abends frisch zuhalten. Ich reise ohne Kühlbox ! Und Brandung soll erst Abends gefischt werden... Tags über nur unterwegs.


Das ist doch eher kein Problem.
Zeitungspapier mit Ostseewasser nass machen, Wattwürmer einzeln einwickeln damit erhälste Du Sie bis abends am leben.
Oder meinst Du wenn ich morgens um 5.00 h raus fahre bis Abends so gegen 20:00 h liegen die Wattis in der Kühlbox? Nö ich habe meistens einen 5 l Eimer gefüllt mit Sand om Strand an Bord wo die Wattis drin sind.
Petri
Fred


----------



## NR.9 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Eigentlich haste ja recht ... was kosten mich die Wattis auf Fehmarn ? Wieviele benötige ich für einen Abend mit einer Rute ? 

Gibs irgendwelche Ideen zu günstigen Alternativ Brandungsrutenhalter ?


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sein die Wattis bis Abends frisch zuhalten. Ich reise ohne Kühlbox ! Und Brandung soll erst Abends gefischt werden... Tags über nur unterwegs.



Wenn du gegen Abend unterwegs bist würde ich mich mit der Spinnrute an tiefes Wasser stellen. Marienleuchte wäre hier nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Am besten n Einzelhaken an n Spöket ran, voll raus feuern und dann kannste sowohl Meefos (selten, aber nicht unmöglich bei den Temp.), Hornis (etwas spät, ist aber noch da) und Leoparden erwischen. Mit Naturködern kann ich leider keine Erfahrungen weiter geben. 

Großes Petri!


----------



## Fischfrea (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Eigentlich haste ja recht ... was kosten mich die Wattis auf Fehmarn ? Wieviele benötige ich für einen Abend mit einer Rute ?
> 
> Gibs irgendwelche Ideen zu günstigen Alternativ Brandungsrutenhalter ?


Also meine Erfahrung war im Mai günstigste war Fehmarn Tackle und ich meine der nahm pro watti 20 cent, denke mal mit 30-40.müsstest auskommen.
Brandungsrutenhalter kann ich nichts zu sagen, wie zuvor schon gesagt reiner Bootsangler.
Petri
Fred


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Mein Tipp : Sieh zu dass du Samstag um 6:00 Uhr an Hamburg vorbei bist und um 7:00 Uhr Lübeck hinter dir lässt , ansonsten stehst du wie letzten Samstag 20 Kilometer im Stau .


----------



## NR.9 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Wie sieht das dort mit Boot mieten aus - habe mir nen paar seiten von Bootsvermietungen auf Fehmarn angesehen und son Kleines Boot mit 15ps und Fischfinder für 75€ - 90€ am Tag hört sich verlockend an ... Hat da wer erfahrung mit sowas ? Meine Fragen dazu wären - liegen die Boote schon im Wasser so das ich nur einsteigen brauch und los ? Lassen die jemand mit Null erfahrung in sachen Boot überhaupt eins mieten ?


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Stimmt! 
Ich bin letzten Samstag um 06 Uhr aus Hamburg gestartet und noch super durchgekommen wobei schon mehr los war als erwartet. Kurz danach kamen die ersten Meldungen durchs Radio und am Vormittag waren es rekordverdächtige 32km Stau zwischen Hamburg und Lübeck, also quasi die halbe Strecke. Nicht schön, schon gar nicht bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Die kann jeder mieten, auch ohne Erfahrung. Du brauchst nur bezahlen, einsteigen und losfahren. Eine kurze Einweisung in die wichtigsten Regeln und aktuelle angeltechnische Tipps gibt es dann vor der Abfahrt. Ich habe früher ab und zu bei Sanner gemietet. War immer alles i.O.
Du solltest aber rechtzeitig reservieren. Am Vorabend wird es meitens nix mehr.


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

OK Danke für die Infos... leider hat sich das mit dem Boot erledigt - meine 2 Mitreisenden haben schiss ... 
Also bleibt es beim Brandungsangeln und eventuellen Meeräschenpirsch und Spinnangeln. 
Nun noch ein paar Köderfragen - zum Spinnfischen vom Strand aus auf Dorsch welche Blinker ??? Habe noch 2 Hansen Flash vom Mefo angeln in 20gr. - reichen die ? Geht Spöket auch auf Dorsch ? 
Und zu guter letzt - ich will mir noch bisl Brandungsmontagen Bleie Blinker und Brandungsrutenhalter kaufen ... sollte ich mir das schon hier bei mir besorgen oder reicht das auf Fehmarn zu kaufen bezüglich Verfügbarkeit und Preis ?

EDIT - Mir war so als das ich keine zusätzliche Karte bzw. Erlaubnis erwerben muss zum Angeln in der Ostsee - oder ? Bin Mitglied im Angelverein und habe meinen Jahresbeitrag bezahlt !


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*



NR.9 schrieb:


> OK Danke für die Infos... leider hat sich das mit dem Boot erledigt - meine 2 Mitreisenden haben schiss ... !



Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage würde man Euch ohnehin nicht raus lassen. Der Vercharterer achtet natürlich darauf, dass die Wetterbedingungen für eine Ausfahrt auch passen. Andernfalls werden die Buchungen natürlich kostenlos storniert. Angst brauch man also nicht zu haben. 



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also bleibt es beim Brandungsangeln und eventuellen Meeräschenpirsch und Spinnangeln.
> Nun noch ein paar Köderfragen - zum Spinnfischen vom Strand aus auf Dorsch welche Blinker ??? Habe noch 2 Hansen Flash vom Mefo angeln in 20gr. - reichen die ? Geht Spöket auch auf Dorsch ?



Ja, die Hansen sind super und Spöket geht auch gut. Die Geschäfte vor Ort bieten ansonsten auch reichlig Auswahl und Beratung.



NR.9 schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt - ich will mir noch bisl Brandungsmontagen Bleie Blinker und Brandungsrutenhalter kaufen ... sollte ich mir das schon hier bei mir besorgen oder reicht das auf Fehmarn zu kaufen bezüglich Verfügbarkeit und Preis ?



Wie gesagt, gibt es alles vor Ort zu normalen Preisen und mit Beratung sowie aktuellen Infos wo und was gerade gut geht.



NR.9 schrieb:


> EDIT - Mir war so als das ich keine zusätzliche Karte bzw. Erlaubnis erwerben muss zum Angeln in der Ostsee - oder ? Bin Mitglied im Angelverein und habe meinen Jahresbeitrag bezahlt !



Das ist definitiv FALSCH! Du brauchst zwingend die Fischereimarke für Schleswig Holstein. Kostet 10 EUR und gibt es meistens in den Angelgeschäften vor Ort oder alternativ beim Ortsamt in Burg.


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Super Infos Danke Findling !!! 
Also doch ne Marke im Geschäft kaufen um nicht Schwarzangler zusein. 
Geplant ist als Hauptbasis der Strand Staberhuk an der Radarstation - dazu noch einige kleine Fragen dann bin ich eigentlich versorgt - Gibs dort noch am Parkplatz das Waschhaus mit Toilette und fliessend Wasser ? 
Ist der Strand dort gut zum Brandungsangeln bzw. gibs dort eine erreichbare Sandbank (Wathose) zum auswerfen oder reicht es dort vom Strand zu werfen ?
War sonst immer im Windschatten dort weil Wind von West - wie sieht es momentan aus - Wind aus Ost habe ich gehört ?!?! 
Meine Mitfahrer wollen bisl nen ruhigen Strand haben zum chillen - nicht unbedingt ne steife Brise den ganzen Tag ins Gesicht bekommen.... ?=? Dazu muss gesagt sein das wir am Strand übernachten wollen (Zelt) - also falls wir doch nicht Staberhuk sind wegen Wind bräuchte ich nochmal Tipps für andere Strände wo das Zelten bzw. Übernachten erlaubt ist.

Vielleicht Findling nochmal - du warst schon viel Online heute und scheinst ja Plan zu haben was Fehmarn angeht ... musste ich aus etlichen anderen Ostsee Threads hier im Board erkennen in den ich deine Postings immer wieder entdeckte !

Auch was Meeräsche angeht ..... darauf bin ich am geilsten ... diese Fische sind sooo schööön - und nix würde mich hier im Flachland mehr krönen als mit der leichten Rute und Posenmontage eine zu überlisten. 

Danke an Alle - We see us on Fehmarn ... 

PS !!! Lasse mich auch gerne zum Angeln auf Fehmarn "einladen" - An die Hand nehmen - habe Samstag Nachmittag bis Abends dort Freizeit !!!


----------



## Fischfrea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

@ NR9
beste Auskunft bezüglich Fehmarn erhälste auf der Seiite Fehmarn-Angler.net
Dort gibt es Sparten vom Brandeln bis zum Bootsangeln und auch wo Du zur Zeit am besten fangen kannst. Und wie schon mal von mir erwähnt bei Fehmarn Tackle in Burg in der Mühlenstraße findest Du auch einen sehr kompetenten Anglerladen auf der Insel der auch die Marken für SW hat.
Wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil auf der Insel
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Ich war zuletzt im April da. Toilettenhäuschen war zu der Zeit noch da. Der Strand ist zum Brandungsangeln sicher eine gute Wahl. Wathose wirst Du bei den Temperaturen nicht wirklich brauchen. Ich würde notfalls in Badehose ein paar Schritte reingehen. Je nach Equipment reichen Würfe vom Strand aber auch aus.
Momentan haben wir eine kostanten NO Wetterlage. Wind und Wellen drücken also schon seit Tagen voll auf die Insel. Dementsprechend wird das Wasser rund um die Insel braun sein. Die Wettervorhersage verspricht aber zum Wochenende hin Beruhigung. Wenn das Wasser dann beginnt wieder aufzuklaren seit ihr zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. 

Meeräschen musst Du suchen. Die zu beangeln macht nur Sinn, wenn man sie auch sehen kann. Die tauchen zwar regelmäßig auch bei Staberhuk auf aber ich würde sie normalerweise eher auf der Westseite suchen. Bei der momentanen Wetterlage ist das aber nahezu aussichtslos, weil Du sie schlicht und einfach nicht siehst.


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Super vielen lieben Dank an Alle !
Also packe ich mal ne 2.te Brandungsrute ein ... 
Und damit eure Mühe hier nicht umsonst war werde ich mich natürlich nach dem WE melden wie es gelaufen ist. 

MFG Dennis


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Noch mal ne kurze Info an alle die heut Nacht in Richtung Fehmarn starten . Von 22:00 bis morgen früh 05:00 Uhr ist die A 1 zwischen Billstedt und HH Kreuz Ost gesperrt . Könnte also sein dass es allerhand Geschiebe geben kann . |kopfkrat


----------



## NR.9 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Zurück !!!! Nun die ganze Story ...

Samstag morgens um 6.00 losgefahren aus Braunschweig.
Kurz hinter Hannover A7 - 5km Stop and Go ... - A1 hinter Hamburg sehr voll aber ohne Stau... gegen 10uhr auf der Insel angekommen - Hunger ! Erstmal nach Burg rein und Frühstücken und bei Edeka Jens einkaufen. Dann zum Fehmarn Tackle und die wichtigen Sachen einkaufen. Ein einzel Brandungshalter von Dega für 15€, 2 Brandungsvorfächer je 4€,20 Wattwürmer, 2x Grundblei 120gr. und einen Blau Silbernen schlanken Blinker mit 21gr. von dem ich mir nicht soviel Versprach für 6€. Ca.11uhr am ersten geplanten Campingplatz angekommen - Katharinenhof - Funkstation Staberhuk war ja raus wegen fehlender Hygineanlagen. Naja Katharinenhof war uns zu Voll und der Zeltplatz war nicht schön. Also weiter ... Waren dann auf dem Weg richtung Puttgarden noch an 2 anderen Plätzen aber immer war der Zeltplatz sehr abgelegen vom Wasser. Hinter Puttgarden dann am 4.ten nicht in Frage kommenden Platz in Niobe wurde die gute Laune schon launischer. Aber dann kam der Fehmarn Belt Campingplatz - Jackpot - sehr schöner Platz mit "sucht euch nen freien Platz wo ihr wollt Politik" und schwups hatten wir nen schönen Platz in 2.ter Reihe zum Strand - mittlerweile war es durch die Inselrundfahrt schon 15uhr - mussten ja dann die Mittagspause am Campinplatz abwarten um einzuchecken. Gegen 16uhr stand endlich das 8 Mann Zelt für 3 Personen und wir konnten relaxen... 
Dann erstmal Strand abchecken... - sehr klares Wasser - erste Sandbank in 15-20m Entfernung die zweite in gut 60-70m. 
Paar Quallen aber nicht viele...
Erste Schwimmversuche - ich brauch immer bisl bis ich drin bin - war schon noch kälter wie unsere hiesigen Seen.
Mal zur ersten Bank gepaddelt - war nicht tief bis dahin - Brusthoch.
Dort dann im Klaren Wasser gesehen .... hier ein Krebs , da einer , noch einer und noch einer - mmmhhhhh. Habe mir da noch nix gedacht.
Dann am frühen Abend schön gegrillt und gelacht mit die Kumpels nebenbei schonmal meine 3,60m 3lbs Telekarpfenrute fertig gemacht. ******** !!! Wirbel vergessen... egal improvisieren - Hauptschnur direkt am Tönnchen des Brandungsvorfachs angeknotet. Als Vorfach verwendete ich ein 2 Haken System mit standart Mundschnur 1er Haken - hatte mir noch eins gekauft mit langer auf Grund liegender Schnur wo son Anti vertüdelungding in Schwaz wo der Haken geclipt wird gekauft aber wollte es erstmal mir bekannt mit 2 Haken versuchen. 
Unten das 120gr. Blei rein und erstmal wippen und kuken was die Rute dazu sagt... joaaa ist Ok - sollte gehen bei 80% Kraft im Wurf.
Dann bis ca.23uhr gewartet und dann los ... - 2 Wattwürmer pro Haken ohne Nadel augezogen ... ganzschöne Schweinerei... 
Und raus damit ! 
Ne halbe Stunden Später fielen mir die Augen zu ... und ich dachte dabei - och neee ich habe mich soo auf Brandungsangeln gefreut und 16 Würmer noch .... 
Nix zu machen - eingepackt ! 
Beim einkurbeln dann festgestellt das von den jeweils 2 Wattis je Haken nix aber auch garnix mehr da war. Da kammen mir wieder die Krebse vom Tag in den Sinn - Waren die das ???
Bei ankunft aufen Platz gegen 0uhr kurz Sachen abgelegt und zum Waschhaus Bettfertig machen. Beim rauskommen kam mir im Dunkeln ein Angler entgegen und ich musste nur perplex zur Kenntnis nehmen das das silbern schimmernde Teil an seinen Gürtel hängende eine gut 60cm lange Meerforelle war. Konnte im staunen nur ein "Wow MEFO - PETRI" raushauen - dann noch im hinterherschauen ein "Auf Blinker ?" - Antwort - "Nein Fliege !" --- Blöd von mir dann erst die Augen auf Ausrüstung zu werfen um die Fliegerute zu erkennen... 
naja - geil - ein Zeichen für mich - HIER GIBS FISCH !!!
Also morgens bevor die Kumpels wach sind noch mal die Spinnrute schwingen.
4 uhr wach durch eine aggresive Inselmücke - total zerknautscht von dem Fusel am Vorabend die Spinnrute 2,70m 20-80gr. WG mit 12er roter Geflochtener und dem am Vortag gekauften 21gr. Blinker fertig gemacht und ab zum Strand ... bin diesmal ein paar Meter richtung einer Landspitze gegangen ... nicht weit zu einer verbindung zu nen Binnensee der direkt dort mit am Campingplatz lag. 
Ca. nach 30-40 Würfen der erste Kontakt - absolute Freude bei mir einen Fisch , egal was , gehakt zu haben. Hatte den Blinker mit meiner Combo ungelogen 110m. geworfen. Hatte ne neue 110m Spule auf die Rolle gespult und beim werfen kammen die ersten 5-10m Backing mit runter... Hammer Weitwurfblinker ! Der erste biss kam ca. auf 60-70m auf der 2.ten Sandbank. 
Nach kurzen Drill den ich aber sehr feinfühlig anging in der Hoffnung nicht meine erste Mefo zu verlieren sah ich kurz vorm Ufer den Schnabel - Hornhecht ! Auch Cool - noch nie gefangen. Ca. 45cm. 
Direkt nach der Versorgung und erneuten Wurf dann ungefähr gleiche Stelle wieder ein Biss - gleiche Spezies gleiche Grösse wie der erste.
Dann dauerte es wieder ein wenig doch diesmal kam der Biss ca. 5m vom Ufer in der Rinne zur ersten Bank. Dieser Fisch war besser und ich hoffte auf eine anderen Art aber am Ende war es dann ein gut 60cm strammer Hornhecht. 
3 Fische - alle Strapazen eines Kurztrips nach Fehmarn waren vergessen und in freudiger erwartung meiner ertaunten Kumpels die noch schnarchend und furzend im Zelt lagen wagte ich noch 3 Würfe ... der 2.te war wieder einer der weiten Würfe um die 100m und direkt beim ankurbeln hinter der 2.ten Bank knallte es stärker... sah nur noch einen Fisch in der aufgehenden Sonne glänzen als er sich aus dem Wasser schraubte und den Blinker abschüttelte. WOW - Was war das ... krass - konnte nicht sehen ob wieder ein Hornie oder eine Mefo war... EGAL - ich war zufrieden.
Im Camp angekommen war das staunen mal wieder gross - "Du fängst immer was wenn du alleine gehst" ! 
Alles klar dann nehme ich in zukunft keine Kumpels mehr mit - lol 
Gegen 10uhr das Zelt abgebaut und wech... - waren mit dem Mini Urlaub noch nicht ganz durch und waren dann noch um 11.30uhr von Burgstaaken aus ne stunde mit der MS Karoline auf sonner Kinderschleppnetz Tour - schöön den Kleinen zu zeigen wie wir Menschen den Meeresboden abfegen... NAJA - habe aber den Haken bei "BOOTFAHREN" auch machen können - danach noch das obligatorische Fischbrötchen und wieder ab nach Hause. SCHÖÖÖÖN WAR ES !!!!
Aufen Rückweg mitleid mit den Menschen in den langen Staus auf der A7 richtung HH gehabt lol - die brauchen länger wie wir zur Insel. 

Reicht erstmal - gibt natürlich auch Foto von mir und den Hornies aber werden nachgereicht weil aufen Handy vom Kumpel. 

Danke nochmal an Alle die geholfen haben !!!


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Moin :vik:

Na denn dickes Petri-Heil zum Fang und Danke für den

 Bericht .:mUnd beim nächsten mal gibt es auch die

 Meefo?


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Petri und vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal einfach mit Spiro versuchen?!?

Grüße!


----------



## NR.9 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Die nächsten Kurzurlaube mit Freunden und nochmal gesondert mit Frau sind schon in Planung - beim nächstenmal habe ich nen Boot... 
Habe schon über ein Bellyboat nachgedacht... 
Aufjedenfall werde ich dieses Jahr die Insel noch mehrmals befischen. 
Kann Jemand was zu den Hochseekuttern sagen - die Fanggründe der Kutter in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn sind doch sicher die selben oder ? da lohnt es sich doch nicht bis Fehmarn durchzufahren ? 
War vor Jahren mal mit der Antaris von Orth raus aber standen auch wo die anderen waren - damals Staberhuk !


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Moin 

Ja die Kutter fahren größtenteils die bekannten stellen an.

Mußt aber im Board mal suchen gibt emfehlungen zu den 

Kuttern.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## whitey911 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Wo genau wAr das mit den hornis?     Nur auf blinker? 

Gruß


----------



## NR.9 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

War am Fehmarn Belt auf BlauSilber Blinker...


----------



## NR.9 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute,

ich war hier im Board lange nicht anzutreffen da ich auch in meinen Leben weniger zum angeln gekommen bin wie ich es gern hätte. 

Nun gehts aber wieder nach Fehmarn und diesmal HIGHCLASS Urlaub mit der Familie.
Wunderschönes Ferienhaus am Katharinenhof gebucht - Zeitraum 19.-26.06.16 - 200m zum Strand !
Nun geht das gefrage wieder los.
Mein Plan wie all die Jahre zuvor auch ist eine Brandungsrute eine stärkere Spinnrute und eine Posenrute mitzunehmen.
Nun kommen wir erstmal zum Strand Katharinenhof - ist dort eine Wathose MUSS ? Mit meiner Spinncombo komme ich 100m weit raus bei 20-25gr. Blinkern ! 
Da der Strand dort sehr steinig ist wie verhält sich das mit der Hängergefahr beim Brandungsangeln ? Muss ich rechnen arm zu werden bzw. werde ich dort mit viel Abriss rechnen müssen ?
Zielfisch soll diesmal in Richtung Dorsch gehen - will unbedingt mal einen Abends Nachts von der Brandung aus fangen (mit Spinnrute) - und natürlich wäre Meerforelle endlich mal ein fairer Lohn für 5 Jahre fischen auf Fehmarn.
Was mich auch intressieren würde sind die Zeiten - für Mefo stehe ich sehr früh auf - für Dorsch ??? Nur Abends Nachts oder geht da auch was morgens ? 
Wieder viele Fragen - ich weiss - und jaaaa ich habe die Suchfunktion genutzt und alles gelesen was es so zu dem Thema zu lesen gibt aber frische Infos sind immer mehr Wert wie Threads die Jahre alt sind oder sich auf eine andere Jahreszeit beschränken. 

Danke an alle die mir Helfen wollen !


----------



## großdorsch 1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

hi,
zum spinnfischen ist katarinenhof sehr gut geeignet. nur versuch um hänger zu umgehen leichtere blinker zu fischen. es gibt dort sehr viele steine und kraut im wasser.   im sommer ist natürlich die beste zeit die nacht und frühen morgenstunden.
zum posenangeln auf meeräschen kann ich dir nichts sagen,da es mich bis jetzt noch nicht gereizt hat.
zum brandungsangeln ist der sommer eine ganz schlechte zeit,da die grösseren fische erst garnicht so na an die küste kommen und die krabben dir die würmer vom haken holen bevor auch nur ein fisch in die nähe kommt. wenn überhaupt dann würde ich im sommer an den sund gehen oder neben die ostmole. da kannst wenn das wasser nicht zu warm ist mit paar platten rechnen.
aber in der ecke wo du bist kannst es auf aal versuchen. die gehen auch auf tauwurm sehr gut und die krabben lassen dich da in ruhe. scheine die nicht zu mögen. und ne platte oder ne mefo kannst dabei au mal fangen.
ansonsten ist es eigentlich ne gute zeit zum kutter und bootsangeln.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

ach und ne wathose ist kein muss aber von vorteil wenn am strand auf mehrer meter kraut angeschwemmt ist oder es die ersten par meter sehr flach ist.


----------



## NR.9 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps für 1 Tag Fehmarn*

Danke für die Tipps - Wathose ist vorhanden - macht das in dem Falle sicher wieder mehr Chance auf ne Platte bei Katharinenhof !??
Blinker habe ich 14gr.-21gr. - Hansen Flash, Spöket usw. 
Werde mir nach dem Tip mit dem Tauwurm gegen Kraben auch mal welche mitnehmen.
Was Boot angeht habe ich im Mitfahrgelengenheit Thread schonmal gefragt ob mich wer mitnehmen will.


----------

